# sharrow prop



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Wow


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

U gittn one?


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

I just looked on website, not available for skiffs...........yet


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

We haven’t even figured out regular props and now one that looks like an egg beater attachment.


----------

